# Masterbuilt 4 vs 5 Pin Contoller



## ConquisaThor (Oct 6, 2020)

I have a masterbuilt smoker that has a bad 4 pin controller. I have resoldered a part and it just keeps giving me trouble. I ordered another controller off eBay for a few dollars but its slightly different with 5 pins, plus 2 for a meat probe I don't have. Does anyone know if I can adapt this controller to work by just deleting one pin or does the 5 pin unit use a different temp measurement, or control device?

Thanks!


----------



## bill1 (Oct 7, 2020)

MB has a pretty good selection of manuals at:  
https://www.masterbuilt.com/pages/instruction-manuals 
Maybe you can find some help there.  The electric one I looked at had just 2 wires coming out of the controller.


----------



## ConquisaThor (Oct 7, 2020)

So to help anyone else out I found this diagram, for a fancy wifi module on the FCC site. https://fccid.io/YHXESQ-3040C2/Schematics/Circuit-Diagram-main-control-board-1560237

Best I can tell is the additional wire is for some sort of light, which my unit does not have.  I have a grand total of 7 buck in a replacement controller for ebay and am not going to return it since I did not triple confirm the wiring config before buying it. Will delete pin 5 and post back here if I am still alive and well...

Thanks


----------



## bill1 (Oct 8, 2020)

ConquisaThor said:


> ...I have a grand total of 7 buck in a replacement controller for ebay and am not going to return it since I did not triple confirm the wiring config before buying it. Will delete pin 5 and post back here if I am still alive and well...
> 
> Thanks


If you know the pin-outs of the broken Masterbuilt controller, it sounds like all you need is the same for the ebay part you're buying.  That should be available.  Don't just assume 1 goes to 1, etc.


----------



## jknorr99 (Nov 23, 2020)

ConquisaThor said:


> So to help anyone else out I found this diagram, for a fancy wifi module on the FCC site. https://fccid.io/YHXESQ-3040C2/Schematics/Circuit-Diagram-main-control-board-1560237
> 
> Best I can tell is the additional wire is for some sort of light, which my unit does not have.  I have a grand total of 7 buck in a replacement controller for ebay and am not going to return it since I did not triple confirm the wiring config before buying it. Will delete pin 5 and post back here if I am still alive and well...
> 
> Thanks


Conquisa - did you end up rewiring the 4 pin to the 5 pin and not using the additional wire?  Curious if this worked as I have the same situation right now.  Also, that link above did not work for me...not sure if it's correct or not.  Thanks!!


----------



## MM2021 (May 24, 2021)

bill1 said:


> If you know the pin-outs of the broken Masterbuilt controller, it sounds like all you need is the same for the ebay part you're buying.  That should be available.  Don't just assume 1 goes to 1, etc.


I know this is an old post but ... I have two four-pin controllers I can't use, and I'm looking for the 5-pin + 2-pin kind. Where did you find yours?


----------



## bill1 (May 24, 2021)

Masterbuilt still sells some on line: 
https://www.masterbuilt.com/collections/parts 
(I entered controller to simplify the search.)
With Masterbuilt, it's best to get your model number from the back silver nameplate and search by that model.    

The appliance parts retailers has some of the sold-out controllers as well.  Here's just one example  https://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/search/part/1368614/210794/  

I think ConquisThor is probably correct in thinking the 5th wire goes to a cabinet light (switchable from the top control panel) that not all models have.


----------



## MM2021 (May 24, 2021)

Thanks - I tried the MB site but couldn't find my model number (20071610), and they want that to even let me contact them. The part in the second link might work, but looks different than mine, and with shipping to Canada it turns into a $75 part.

I'm working on building my own controller now (see separate thread) - so I have two of the four pin controllers available if anyone's interested.


----------



## toekneec (Jul 21, 2021)

MM2021 said:


> I'm working on building my own controller now (see separate thread) - so I have two of the four pin controllers available if anyone's interested.


hi, i'm looking for a 4-pin controller, masterbuilt part # 990050048, and I believe 9907170133 should work as well (smoker is from 2007? super old.) I just want a controller with a legible LCD so I can test the smoker. I'll PM you.


----------

